# A Very Hairy Adventure - Soon be the only single short story available



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Just letting you know that this will soon be the only short story available for sale as a single. I'm compiling the other two, in addition to a bunch of new stories, into a compilation of shorts that will also be available in print. This little gem will remain at only $0.99
Cheers,
Trace











Cheers,

Tracey


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi again, Tracey,

Congratulations on your book!

As a reminder, we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I've even made a few sales of this one as well  

I'm still not sure which I'm loving more - having my work out there or having it being actually read!

Oh, who am I kidding - having it read!  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just letting you know about the first of a new series of short stories titled A Very Hairy Adventure: A Kaynos History Tale. This and the other short stories to follow are all related to the Witchcraft Wars series of books set in the world of Kaynos
> 
> ...


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
A Very Hairy Adventure is still available for only $0.99 - soon going into the anthology Kaynos History Tales so get in quick if you're looking for a cheap, single story.

Cheers,
Tracey


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just letting you know about the first of a new series of short stories titled A Very Hairy Adventure: A Kaynos History Tale. This and the other short stories to follow are all related to the Witchcraft Wars series of books set in the world of Kaynos
> 
> ...


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
The short story A Very Hairy Adventure is also eligible to win on the Indie Authors' Reader Appreciation Contest.
It's still only $0.99 

Make sure to leave a comment on my Facebook page - Tracey Alley, The World of Kaynos


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

traceya said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just letting you know about the first of a new series of short stories titled A Very Hairy Adventure: A Kaynos History Tale. This and the other short stories to follow are all related to the Witchcraft Wars series of books set in the world of Kaynos
> 
> ...


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

A Very Hairy Adventure - a short story featuring a nasty little werewolf - still available for only $0.99

Check it out.... it bites  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
A Very Hairy Adventure still available for only $0.99

A great short read and provides some background information on the characters in the Witchcraft Wars series.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

Tracey, I'm in the process of preparing some short stories for release on Kindle but I'm wondering whether to release them one at a time for $0.99 or to bring them out in collections of 3 or 4. How long is your short (!)? Does it sell reasonably by itself? My plan is for a serialisation. All the stories are linked to my forthcoming novels and ultimately make a sort of novel themselves, but in the style of the old pulp serialisations.

I've got "Erich's Plae" and this story marked for when I finally get my Kindle!


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Derek,
I only released the two shorts as a kind of introduction to my writing style and they both run about 7K. As I have quite a few other shorts floating around I will, eventually, compile them all but I'll still keep them at $0.99.

Because my 'shorts' tend to be longish I'll probably release in batches of 4 or 5 but they do sell fairly well on their own and I'm hoping they'll sell equally well as a compilation.

If you've got a couple ready to go try listing one or two on their own first and see how you go with that?

Hope you enjoy Erich's Plea and the sequel's also finally been released [what an editing drag that one was  ]
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Tracey. I'll try releaseing the first story, "The Ant-Man of Malfen" as soon as the cover art's finished. Archer's been working on that for me.

It gives me time for one final edit - plus I wanted to add a few more details.

I'll set the price at $0.99 and see how it goes.

Now Kindle's out in the UK I hope to have one before summer's out, then I can have a look at your stories.



traceya said:


> Hi Derek,
> I only released the two shorts as a kind of introduction to my writing style and they both run about 7K. As I have quite a few other shorts floating around I will, eventually, compile them all but I'll still keep them at $0.99.
> 
> Because my 'shorts' tend to be longish I'll probably release in batches of 4 or 5 but they do sell fairly well on their own and I'm hoping they'll sell equally well as a compilation.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello Tracey,  I just saw this.  I suppose its one more of your titles I will have to add,


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

A Very Hairy Adventure is a short story based in the world of Kaynos, the fantasy setting for the Witchcraft Wars and I actually wrote this story for a young friend of mine who acted as a beta reader for Erich's Plea.  He loved the book so much and kept asking when the next one would be out that I thought I'd tide him over for a while with this little number.

Check it out - only $0.99

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Just letting you know that A Very Hairy Adventure is now available free from Smashwords for a limited time.

It's also in the competition on Wattpad - have a read and vote if you like it 
http://www.wattpad.com/635809-a-very-hairy-adventure

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Nothing exciting to say except that A Very Hairy Adventure is still available for free at Smashwords and will be until after Christmas.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Very Hairy,
You're not talking about M.R. Mathais are you?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

No Dave - although that could've been cool but I wrote the story for a young friend of mine who really enjoyed Erich's Plea and I let him name it - maybe not my smartest move but it made him happy


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

From down under! 
The wife and I have had some discussions about escaping the U.S and going there or New Zealand. Our country is going down the tubes...


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Come Down Under man - we're going down the tubes too but if you stay in the sunny east coast, Queensland for choice, at least the weather's great


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Ill start packing. Get the sofa ready.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Consider it done


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Tracy,
Cool books.
Is that sofa big enough for two?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Depends on how big of a bear you are


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

First I'd like to say a big thank you to all of those who picked up the free copies of A Very Hairy Adventure.

The free Smashwords promotion ends October 31

I'd love to have some feedback on those who did get copies of the short story - either as Amazon reviews or drop me a note on my Facebook page - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tracey-Alley-The-World-of-Kaynos/127959000550782

Cheers all,
Trace


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I got this when it was free. It's a nice intro to your characters. The world felt a little different than the standard fantasy setting. I got more of an 18th century vibe than the usual high medieval.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I got this when it was free. It's a nice intro to your characters. The world felt a little different than the standard fantasy setting. I got more of an 18th century vibe than the usual high medieval.


Actually it's funny you should say that Robin, I've had a couple of other people say the same but it wasn't intentional.... must be because I use real ancient civilizations as a base for the Kingdoms of Kaynos


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

They don't seem to have gunpowder weapons, but other than that it just seemed more open culturally, there was a castle but there was a whole city outside of it, they went to a café of some sort, that kind of thing. I haven't read your longer books so maybe I don't have the complete feel for your kingdom. They are on my list to read when I have money to buy books.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Nope you've got a pretty good feel for the Kingdoms - most of them are like that and in the last book there's not gunpowder weapons but I borrowed from the Greeks fire weaponry so that'll probably confuse the fantasy side a little more.  Hard to separate the scholar from the writer maybe


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Amazon has once again discounted A Very Hairy Adventure to zero - if you missed it before grab a copy now, who knows how long the madness will last??


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

No longer free but still a good short read and a great introduction to the world of Kaynos.

Thanks to all those who picked up copies and thanks in advance to any who decide to grab one now


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm really pleased and amazed at how well this little short story is selling.  I designed it as an intro to my style and the world of Kaynos I've created and it just keeps on selling really well so thank you, thank you, thank you to all of you who've picked up a copy.

Anyone who'd like to do a review would be great too **hint, hint, nudge, nudge**


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I really can't believe how well this little short story is selling - I'm averaging way more sales on this than both the novels put together.  Not getting any reviews though so does that mean everyone buying it hates it or just doesn't leave a review - now I'm paranoid


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I really liked this little tale of yours. It has so much action, description, dialog, character background and even a lesson at the end! Hard to believe you could get it all in a short story!
Reviewed this and An Unholy encounter at Amazon.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

intinst said:


> I really liked this little tale of yours. It has so much action, description, dialog, character background and even a lesson at the end! Hard to believe you could get it all in a short story!
> Reviewed this and An Unholy encounter at Amazon.


Thanks so much - I read both your reviews and cried happy tears  
I'm just glad you liked them


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

With the pre-eminent release of the final book in the trilogy Slade's Destiny this little short story is a great introduction piece to the world I've created and provides some background info on the characters from the Witchcraft Wars.  

A bargain at only $0.99


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thought I'd better start re-promoting my work now that I'm getting a little better.  Although I can't complain about sales or reviews - this short story is a particular favourite of mine and I wrote it for one of my young beta readers but it's a fun, action packed adventure that serves as a great intro to the world of Kaynos and some of its' major characters.

Still only $0.99


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I read it! It may take a few days, but I will review it.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Robin, appreciate it


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

My little werewolf tale is still out there for only $0.99.  Runs about 7k so it's a mediumish short story with a lot of background info included on characters from the Witchcraft Wars series.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Did you see my review?


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I hadn't yet Robin but I'm off to check it out


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow Robin thanks for such a great review   - I personally love this story, even though it's short, but I think it introduces Kaynos so well


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

It never ceases to amaze me how well this little short story sells    Join the crowd and read all about a young Slade's adventures when he crosses paths with a marauding werewolf.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Tracey! Good to see you. I noticed your last post was in February and was beginning to worry.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I still get pretty tired Robin but I'm getting stronger every day so I should soon be back to normal - it's a little slower now that I'm getting stronger and I've finished most of Slade's Destiny which is why I decided to do a Featured Author of the week on my website - it'll help fill in the hours


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Just reminding you about my little short story, A Very Hairy Adventure.  Runs about 7k and tells the tale of the teenage Slade and his friends when they decide to challenge a marauding werewolf.  It's had some fantastic reviews but, like all writer junkies, I'm always looking for more


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Well The Witchcraft Wars series has drawn to a close but if you want to check out my style and become acquainted with the world of Kaynos before you take the plunge into the novels this is a great place to start.  Only $0.99 and at nearly 7k, with a fantastic werewolf and a little moral tale as well, it's definitely worth the read.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
Although I'm compiling my short stories into a single volume I plan to leave this story available as a solo for only $0.99.  The rest, in addition to 4-5 new stories, will be a part of a compilation which will also be available in print.  I do intend to include this story in the compilation so you'll have two ways to buy it.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

This short story is still selling well and getting good reviews.  Couldn't be happier with its' performance


----------

